# I bought a new grill



## biev (Apr 12, 2006)

Went from this.....sun and hurricane pwn3d. Never cooked evenly. Always had to re-cook meats. Ignitor didnt work, burners gave out, and propane line froze up.












to THIS! *angelic music in the background* 4 main burners, 1 side burner....total of 5 heat making devices MUAHAHAHAHAHA! Electric starter, temperature gauge, awsome grilling surface.
















I also picked up a new cover and grilling weapons. 






HA! I just posted grill porn!


----------



## bubba_sybo (Apr 12, 2006)

awesome grill..... can I have the old one? 

it's not the grill but the cook standing behind it

but for about 100 bucks those dont do to bad, cant say I wouldnt want me a nice purty one like u have now


----------



## biev (Apr 12, 2006)

in my case....it WAS the grille. It just wouldnt cook


----------



## biev (Apr 17, 2006)

lol all of the above posts were made by my husband   I keep telling him he should join this forum!


----------



## buckytom (Apr 17, 2006)

ok, well then, welcome biev's new hubby. and congratulations. ya know, it's not everyday that a man goes thru such a big change in his life, and it can be very difficult trying to acclimate.

but don't worry, you'll get used to your new grill in no time... 

btw, i'm buying the three burner version of that grill later today. can't wait.


----------



## Michelemarie (Apr 17, 2006)

new grill looks great! congrats! have fun grilling.


----------



## Ripliancum (Apr 25, 2006)

That's great, that makes me miss my grill at home.  I had to leave for the summer and my grill had to stay back home.


----------

